# Came clean to the wife about hiding trt. Drama!



## Uncle manny (Apr 8, 2021)

I’ve been on trt a little under 2 years now and have been keeping it from my wife until yesterday she found a drawing needle I left out and asked about it. I didn’t respond and came clean when I got home. There’s a bit of a back story...

So a few months before deciding on trt, me and my wife were at our worst constantly fighting. I had went to the urologist and he prescribed me clomid for low T and I think that kinda made our relationship even worse considering the emotional side effects and constant fighting. I mentioned to her just going on trt and she wasn’t for it. She said I was too young(30 at the time) and the side effects can be bad when I’m older. So that’s why I went with clomid. We ended up splitting up. She moved in with her parents for2 months before we got back together. During that time started trt and never looked back. We got back together and things have been great but I decided to keep the trt to myself.

I came clean and she was shocked the fact I was able to keep that from her for almost 2 years. She said she’s not against trt and is understanding of it. That’s now that we’re good but I didn’t trust such a good response when we just got back together. She said she would have been ok with it then but I clearly remember her response when we were at each other’s throats. 

Now she came at me today saying how she can’t trust me and can’t believe I could hide that for so long and what else can I hide from her. This changed her concept of me and she doesn’t know how to feel. A part of this stems from when we were dating I was talking to my ex a lot behind her back and I hid it from her. I wasn’t ****ing my ex or anything like that, I literally left my ex for my wife and felt so horrible about it cuz it kinda came out of now where and my ex and I had plans to marry in the future. I’d hit her up and talk to her to see how she’s doing. I know very dumb of me but didn’t know better at the time. My wife found all these convos via email of my ex and I just a few weeks before we got married and my wife was pregnant. Now the convos were almost a year old but something I hid from my wife and she was really upset about it and it ducked up our relationship pretty bad. 

shes getting a similar feeling of wow you hid that from me I can’t trust you again. She was telling me she doesn’t want to have move kids with me cuz she doesn’t trust me and doesn’t want to have another pregnancy where she’s not trusting of me and having bad feelings. We were planning on having our second once she gets a job. She graduates with her masters in a few weeks. So we were planning on having one somewhat soon. 

I get how she feels. But I’m like camon give me a break. I’m very good to her I take good care of her and my son and she’s been in school the past 3 years right after we got married and I’ve been holding them down the best I can it’s been very tough in this demographic with one income especially when youre self employed. I do nothing but work and rush to take care of my son so she could do her school work. I don’t hang out I don’t really have female friends. I’m straight as an arrow in all regards. So I’m a bit offended that she says she can’t trust me cuz of this. 

it’s a long one I know. Just curious to see any feedback...


----------



## Jin (Apr 8, 2021)

She made it unsafe for you to chose what was best for your health. 

You made her feel unloved by hiding multiple things from her. 

Both of your perspectives are sound IMO. 

Let her talk, validate her feelings of rejection and insecurity. Don’t defend yourself. 

When she’s said all she needs to say and you talk: Focus on actions and feelings, not on her. “It felt unsafe for me to chose health when you made a stand against trt”. 

Tell her you’re sorry that she feels she cannot trust you and that you want her to feel accepted and loved. 

Time will
heal this. You haven’t really done anything wrong but you have hurt your wife’s feelings. 

She’ll come around.


----------



## The Tater (Apr 8, 2021)

Dang Manny. That’s a tough one. I mean you’ve done some things in the past to raise her suspicions and the trt thing just added to that. I feel for you. My wife knows I’m on trt but she has no idea I blast. I think she has her suspicions but she doesn’t ask. 

Just keep talking with her, keep the communication open and give it time. It will take time.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 9, 2021)

I agree with Jin and Tater... however she's also mixing separate issues. One issue involves your health, and action you had to take because she put you in a situation where you had to hide it. The other issue involves a past relationship and love interest. The reason for deception in these two situations are very different. If she would have been supportive, or at least open to listening and investigating hormone replacement, then you would never have needed to hide anything of the first place.

Now how do you get her to understand your explanation for hiding this is an entirely different story. This is the part where I always fall on my face. If someone can figure this part out then please share the wealth :32 (1):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 9, 2021)

The only thing I think you did wrong was not communicate directly about the trt early on. I don't think it's a big deal, she is just associating it with past things that upset her. She will calm down eventually. I've never heard of a woman leaving a man because he needed trt. I guess it could happen, but it seems crazy.

Wy wife and therapist are on my ass about going to a doctor for my trt constantly. I just tell them "nope, not at this point in time." I think it makes people mad sometimes when they can't control you. There could be some of that going on here as well.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 9, 2021)

Uncle manny said:


> I’ve been on trt a little under 2 years now and have been keeping it from my wife until yesterday she found a drawing needle I left out and asked about it. I didn’t respond and came clean when I got home. There’s a bit of a back story...
> 
> So a few months before deciding on trt, me and my wife were at our worst constantly fighting. I had went to the urologist and he prescribed me clomid for low T and I think that kinda made our relationship even worse considering the emotional side effects and constant fighting. I mentioned to her just going on trt and she wasn’t for it. She said I was too young(30 at the time) and the side effects can be bad when I’m older. So that’s why I went with clomid. We ended up splitting up. She moved in with her parents for2 months before we got back together. During that time started trt and never looked back. We got back together and things have been great but I decided to keep the trt to myself.
> 
> ...



you gotta bite the bullet man. Yes you’re justified in keeping it from her when on the rocks. But that window of opportunity has passed. 
please, trust what Jin said. He’s right on point. 
validate her feelings. Admit you’re wrong and even make her feel like you’re guilty. Once you get here, you have skipped months of fighting and growing hateful to each other. 
GO STRAIGHT FOR THE JUGULAR! beg for forgiveness, confess you’re wrong and you feel awful about it. 
tell her you want nothing more than her and her babies for the rest of your lives. 
now go be the hero!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 9, 2021)

That’s why I just tell my wife shit if I didn’t she would find out right away even with coke if I do a key bump she knows right away. 

You also stated you don’t really have any female friends what does not really mean? 

The whole her moving out for 2 months as well is not a good sign.

If you love her wanna be with her listen to Jin’s advice.


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 9, 2021)

Great responses guys I value and appreciate them! 

I definitely faulted right off the bat with getting defensive as you can even see in my post it’s pretty clear. I guess I entitled myself to have her not feel any way about it just cuz I made sure to be as transparent as can be after the first time I fked up and this is something different. Reality is, that’s not how things work. She has feelings and I hurt them plain and simple. It is what it is about her relating that to something different. I’ll just keep moving forward and be more understanding and apologetic. Definitely not defensive as I realize that shits not gunna be good for any one. 

She tends to over react at first like its the end of the world but I’m sure she’ll warm up as time goes by if I’m sincere. 


Bobby- I threw that out there guess cuz I was venting. She knows a lot about my past and having female friends/ clients and hanging out then one thing leads to another. We met at a gym and I was the new trainer there so I got around a lil bit. So the female friends I have I keep it pretty dry. Old friends it’s no big deal but new friends and clients I make sure they’re kept at respectable distance.


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2021)

It’s not about right and wrong. It’s about how they made each other feel. They’re both right from their own perspectives. And even from my (more) objective perspective. 

Deal with they way you feel not with the other persons actions or character. That way the other person won’t get defensive. 

“When you did X, I felt Y” type statements.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 9, 2021)

Listen to her, reassure her that you're doing this for your health, and don't be defensive.  

I gotta admit, that's our 1 rule (my wife and me)... ALWAYS be upfront about everything (don't hide anything).  Trust is incredibly fragile and very important so always be upfront to your sig other.


----------



## creekrat (Apr 9, 2021)

"Look babe, I got on TRT when you moved out and once you came back home I hid it like a fool because of how you said you felt about it before.  Regardless of how you felt about it, I was wrong to keep that from you.  I know I have done things that affected your trust in me in the past and I realize that by hiding this from you it was no different.  Would you like to discuss why I'm on TRT and look at the benefits from it together?  I'm sorry and hope you can find a way to forgive me."

Lay it on the table and ask for forgiveness but realize that just because you ask it doesn't mean she will.  Do your part to show her you know you ****ed up.  Offer to help educate her on why you went on and what the benefits are.  How you felt before and after starting.

My wife has known from the get go about my trt and the few cycles I've run.  Initially she wasn't to fond of my blasts but I think she's come around to it more.  Hell, she even had me get her some var and is considering primo which surprised the hell out of me.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 9, 2021)

And that's why I don't guide things from my wife.  She can get upset, but she'll get over it.  What she won't get over us a breach of trust.  Exactly the " what else are you hiding" question.  In your defense you started thus when you were split up but personally I would have told her sooner.  Fellas, no need to put yourself un a vulnerable position if having your integrity questioned.  Wives get pissed.  Don't know if any wife whose head exploded over it.  You did the deed, consequences follow.  Minimize the consequences.  Just my two cents FWIW.


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 5, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> ... Trust is incredibly fragile and very important so always be upfront to your sig other.



Preach it Brother... I learned this the hard way.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 5, 2021)

Not swim said it happened and he said, your self treating because it's easier to get drugs (medicine) on the street than the pharmacy.

And he's right. Why the **** should I go to some guy who is just going to google shit and prescribe me what google said.  Sure he will monitor you. But won't you monitor yourself anyway?

And you won't flag your medical record.  But for sure tell her you admit the mistake of hiding it, but doesn't change the fact that your going to continue. And that your relieved that it's out. 

The stigma behind roid and rage is probably what she fears.


If she tells you to sleep on the couch. You can crash at jins place.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 5, 2021)

Quick update…. All is good. I just had to be understanding of how she felt and not get defensive and let some time pass. She’s accepted it and everything’s going well.


----------



## Send0 (May 5, 2021)

Uncle manny said:


> Quick update…. All is good. I just had to be understanding of how she felt and not get defensive and let some time pass. She’s accepted it and everything’s going well.



Not being negative, but keep a close eye on this... and be receptive to if her attitude is changing. I've had girls say they are cool on other personal decisions I've made for myself, only for them to throw it in my face later.

Basically I'm saying pay attention to her mood, and pre-emptively make her feel like a queen if it looks like she's getting grumpy with you.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Not being negative, but keep a close eye on this... and be receptive to if her attitude is changing. I've had girls say they are cool on other personal decisions I've made for myself, only for them to throw it in my face later.
> 
> Basically I'm saying pay attention to her mood, and pre-emptively make her feel like a queen if it looks like she's getting grumpy with you.



I think there was a guy on the board whose girl used it to try and get him with the cops.


----------



## snake (May 6, 2021)

Brother, I offer little but I can tell you, my wife only knows about my TRT and only that. Yeah, maybe my day is coming too. I thought about it a lot but you're only TRT, that's a lot different. 

I assume you guys are fairly younger but what if she needed HRT while dealing with menopause?

TRT and your honesty isn't the real problem. If she's well educated,  she she should have researched it enough to know not to be putting you in a situation where you had to hide it. 

Just my opinion but be open and I hope you guys get over this


----------



## snake (May 6, 2021)

Uncle manny said:


> Quick update…. All is good. I just had to be understanding of how she felt and not get defensive and let some time pass. She’s accepted it and everything’s going well.



Sweet! 

Flowers in a vase tomorrow, do the dishes, bang her good that night but don't let your guard down. Lol


----------



## Janoy Cresva (May 6, 2021)

What's the big deal, it's only test. Juss a lil' treat, don't be mad wife!


----------



## bigdog (May 6, 2021)

Glad it got better buddy. Tough situation. It's hard to make the ladies understand our side most of the time.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 16, 2022)

Uncle manny said:


> I’ve been on trt a little under 2 years now and have been keeping it from my wife until yesterday she found a drawing needle I left out and asked about it. I didn’t respond and came clean when I got home. There’s a bit of a back story...
> 
> So a few months before deciding on trt, me and my wife were at our worst constantly fighting. I had went to the urologist and he prescribed me clomid for low T and I think that kinda made our relationship even worse considering the emotional side effects and constant fighting. I mentioned to her just going on trt and she wasn’t for it. She said I was too young(30 at the time) and the side effects can be bad when I’m older. So that’s why I went with clomid. We ended up splitting up. She moved in with her parents for2 months before we got back together. During that time started trt and never looked back. We got back together and things have been great but I decided to keep the trt to myself.
> 
> ...


What's the update?

Hopefully you learned from all of this and will never come clean with your wife again.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 16, 2022)

Uncle manny said:


> I’ve been on trt a little under 2 years now and have been keeping it from my wife until yesterday she found a drawing needle I left out and asked about it. I didn’t respond and came clean when I got home. There’s a bit of a back story...
> 
> So a few months before deciding on trt, me and my wife were at our worst constantly fighting. I had went to the urologist and he prescribed me clomid for low T and I think that kinda made our relationship even worse considering the emotional side effects and constant fighting. I mentioned to her just going on trt and she wasn’t for it. She said I was too young(30 at the time) and the side effects can be bad when I’m older. So that’s why I went with clomid. We ended up splitting up. She moved in with her parents for2 months before we got back together. During that time started trt and never looked back. We got back together and things have been great but I decided to keep the trt to myself.
> 
> ...



I foresee some issues coming if you don't nip some things in the bud.  First, she needs to understand that your health supplements are YOUR business and concern, not hers.  You do not scrutinize her fake eyelashes or her hair care products, and you do not care if she starts using wrinkle cream "too early". You wouldn't feel "offended" if you found out about the wrinkle cream in her hidden drawer. Those kind of things are her concern and her business.  But your health is your business.

Second, you have a child with her.  So you're fucked already.  She's in the driver seat, because she can leave you whenever, and then you become a part time Dad and pay her weekly for a kid you don't see.  So you fucked yourself, and women know they are in control in this situation.

It may seem paradoxical, but women want the guy who has options for different women at any given notice.  Think about that for a second.  No woman wants to be with the guy that no other women want.  Create some internal jealousy within her.  Let her know that it's ok if you split up, you'll move on and be fine.  You have options.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 16, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> What's the update?
> 
> Hopefully you learned from all of this and will never come clean with your wife again.


So true.   Guys need to learn this.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 16, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Second, you have a child with her.  So you're fucked already.  She's in the driver seat, because she can leave you whenever, and then you become a part time Dad and pay her weekly for a kid you don't see.  So you fucked yourself, and women know they are in control in this situation.


Do you have any kids Tren?  What you described can have its pros.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 16, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> Do you have any kids Tren?  What you described can have its pros.


Yes.  3.  I can't picture life without them, but the fact of the matter is, kids destroy a relationship.  Children automatically give the upper hand to the woman in a relationship.  Thank our gynocentric society for that.  Thank our backwards family court system for that.  Some women will do anything to get pregnant, just for the sake of getting pregnant with a guy, so that she can have a kid to be by herself.  And get the drama release of fucking over the guy with his kid.

If I had it to do all over again, I wouldn't have any children.  I would be rich today, I would be free today, and I would be a whole person without any years of needless drama.  Women need drama in their life.  It's what fuels their being.  They need periods of intensity, and if they can't get that the positive way through romance and sexual escapades, they will get it the negative way through making your life a living hell with your children.  I'm not only speaking of my experience, I've been around a while.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 16, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Yes. 3. I can't picture life without them, but the fact of the matter is, kids destroy a relationship. Children automatically give the upper hand to the woman in a relationship. Thank our gynocentric society for that. Thank our backwards family court system for that. Some women will do anything to get pregnant, just for the sake of getting pregnant with a guy, so that she can have a kid to be by herself. And get the drama release of fucking over the guy with his kid.
> 
> If I had it to do all over again, I wouldn't have any children. I would be rich today, I would be free today, and I would be a whole person without any years of needless drama. Women need drama in their life. It's what fuels their being. They need periods of intensity, and if they can't get that the positive way through romance and sexual escapades, they will get it the negative way through making your life a living hell with your children. I'm not only speaking of my experience, I've been around a while.


Sounds like you had kids with the wrong woman my dude


Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 16, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Sounds like you had kids with the wrong woman my dude
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Goes without saying.  But look at the divorce rates.  It's not just a case of the "wrong woman", it's modern women in general.  It's feminism in general.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 16, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Goes without saying. But look at the divorce rates. It's not just a case of the "wrong woman", it's modern women in general. It's feminism in general.


No arguments from me right there.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 16, 2022)

TomJ said:


> No arguments from me right there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Yeah.  A lot of the younger guys out there fool themselves because they think they found the "unicorn" that's not like "all the other ones".  Boys, let me tell you, women are women.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 16, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> So true.   Guys need to learn this.





weightlossburn said:


> What's the update?
> 
> Hopefully you learned from all of this and will never come clean with your wife again.


Wow, that went straight over your heads didnt it.  Sounds like her point after you got back together is exactly why she said.  If you can hide this for 2 years what else are you hiding.   It's called trust.  Not even about the trt.  Put the shoe on the other foot.  Say you find out she's hidden something from you for that long.  What's your first question?


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 16, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Wow, that went straight over your heads didnt it.  Sounds like her point after you got back together is exactly why she said.  If you can hide this for 2 years what else are you hiding.   It's called trust.  Not even about the trt.  Put the shoe on the other foot.  Say you find out she's hidden something from you for that long.  What's your first question?


Should he get offended and lose trust because he found wrinkle cream in her hidden drawer?  She was hiding it because she wanted to look younger but not tell anybody, and she spent a bunch of money on it. 

Is this an issue of trust?  No it's not.  I'll tell you exactly what it is:  she is trying to control his life.  And if he doesn't create boundaries around his life, he'll become the little slave that all women want to make men, and then she'll lose respect for her little slave, and leave him.

This is how relationships spiral.


----------



## Yano (Jan 16, 2022)

I came clean to the wife when I went back on after all this time off , didn't really have a choice she was holding it in her hand and asked me what was in it. She knew I had issues with the Dr here from the two previous attempts at appointments so I told her , she wasn't happy but she didn't freak out like I thought. She had always known in the past it was never a secret so I got read the riot act about being safe and being smart and shes been on my side pretty much since then but not like cheerleading for it ya know. 
    That could of gone much much worse , see I'm not the smartest when it comes to things like paypal and shopping online. The company I had ordered my pins from promise discreet SHIPPING , not so much billing. She had already seen the paypal statement wondered about the name , clicked on it and it said EXACTLY what I bought. 
     So being honest when it all came down to it , probably kept me out of divorce court and having to duck a few whacks n getting chased around with the broom.


----------



## Bridgestone (Jan 16, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> I foresee some issues coming if you don't nip some things in the bud.  First, she needs to understand that your health supplements are YOUR business and concern, not hers.  You do not scrutinize her fake eyelashes or her hair care products, and you do not care if she starts using wrinkle cream "too early". You wouldn't feel "offended" if you found out about the wrinkle cream in her hidden drawer. Those kind of things are her concern and her business.  But your health is your business.
> 
> Second, you have a child with her.  So you're fucked already.  She's in the driver seat, because she can leave you whenever, and then you become a part time Dad and pay her weekly for a kid you don't see.  So you fucked yourself, and women know they are in control in this situation.
> 
> It may seem paradoxical, but women want the guy who has options for different women at any given notice.  Think about that for a second.  No woman wants to be with the guy that no other women want.  Create some internal jealousy within her.  Let her know that it's ok if you split up, you'll move on and be fine.  You have options.


I agree.  This is why I try so hard to stay more attractive than my wife at all times.  Lol.


----------



## Yano (Jan 16, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> I foresee some issues coming if you don't nip some things in the bud.  First, she needs to understand that your health supplements are YOUR business and concern, not hers.  You do not scrutinize her fake eyelashes or her hair care products, and you do not care if she starts using wrinkle cream "too early". You wouldn't feel "offended" if you found out about the wrinkle cream in her hidden drawer. Those kind of things are her concern and her business.  But your health is your business.
> 
> Second, you have a child with her.  So you're fucked already.  She's in the driver seat, because she can leave you whenever, and then you become a part time Dad and pay her weekly for a kid you don't see.  So you fucked yourself, and women know they are in control in this situation.
> 
> It may seem paradoxical, but women want the guy who has options for different women at any given notice.  Think about that for a second.  No woman wants to be with the guy that no other women want.  Create some internal jealousy within her.  Let her know that it's ok if you split up, you'll move on and be fine.  You have options.


Dude I am no choir boy ,, in fact I am a down right ignorant douche most of the time and I been with the same woman 32 years , 30 of em married to her , raised 4 kids. No offense but you must really be an ass  hahaahah ... Marriage is two people contributing to the same goal that takes honesty not secrets  , its not a control contest.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 16, 2022)

Yano said:


> Dude I am no choir boy ,, in fact I am a down right ignorant douche most of the time and I been with the same woman 32 years , 30 of em married to her , raised 4 kids. No offense but you must really be an ass  hahaahah ... Marriage is two people contributing to the same goal that takes honesty not secrets  , its not a control contest.


That's the thing.  I used to believe that too.  That's the Disney fairytale marriage.  That's the lie that women want men to believe about marriage, that it's about common goals and compromise and all that bullshit.

The truth is, women leave the nice, compromising guys every hour of every day.  They want the guy with boundaries.  They want the alpha guy.  They want the one that defines their life for them.

Women don't respect men who stop playing the game, and become their little slaves.  That will dry a pussy up faster than anything.  Paradoxically, they want the game for their rest of their life.  This is the Red Pill philosophy, which completely changed my life as far as pussy goes.  My dick feels like it is going to fall off some days.  I'm not exaggerating.  I'm going to die early from fucking.  I wish all the young guys out there, and married guys, would understand the Red Pill.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 16, 2022)

I should charge for my advice here...that's how good it is haha


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 16, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Should he get offended and lose trust because he found wrinkle cream in her hidden drawer?  She was hiding it because she wanted to look younger but not tell anybody, and she spent a bunch of money on it.
> 
> Is this an issue of trust?  No it's not.  I'll tell you exactly what it is:  she is trying to control his life.  And if he doesn't create boundaries around his life, he'll become the little slave that all women want to make men, and then she'll lose respect for her little slave, and leave him.
> 
> This is how relationships spiral.


Mrs. BRICKS is laughing her ass off right now.  How long you been married bro? If not, what's the longest relationship you've had.  Gotta hide stuff to assert that you're "alpha"? GTFOH


----------



## Bridgestone (Jan 16, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> That's the thing.  I used to believe that too.  That's the Disney fairytale marriage.  That's the lie that women want men to believe about marriage, that it's about common goals and compromise and all that bullshit.
> 
> The truth is, women leave the nice, compromising guys every hour of every day.  They want the guy with boundaries.  They want the alpha guy.  They want the one that defines their life for them.
> 
> Women don't respect men who stop playing the game, and become their little slaves.  That will dry a pussy up faster than anything.  Paradoxically, they want the game for their rest of their life.  This is the Red Pill philosophy, which completely changed my life as far as pussy goes.  My dick feels like it is going to fall off some days.  I'm not exaggerating.  I'm going to die early from fucking.  I wish all the young guys out there, and married guys, would understand the Red Pill.


Ehh I'm with you to a point but no, not all WOMEN want to play games their whole lives.

Sounds like you haven't tamed anything yet.  Goodluck with the kids and playing alpha.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 16, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Mrs. BRICKS is laughing her ass off right now.  How long you been married bro? If not, what's the longest relationship you've had.  Gotta hide stuff to assert that you're "alpha"? GTFOH


I'm divorced 😄.  But it was the best thing that's probably ever happened to me, because I had to remake myself into a man again after marriage.  Like many men have to do...because marriage demasculinizes men, as it has done to you.  In fact, Mrs. Bricks, even if she doesn't consciously know she's doing it, is in a desperate race to demasculinize you so that you won't leave her.  Or she can leave you on her own terms...when she has demasculinized you enough that she loses respect for you and wants a stronger man to define her life.

Deep down, you know what I'm saying is true.  When guys encounter the Red Pill stuff for the first time, it's like the scales fall off their eyes and they get it.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 16, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> I'm divorced 😄.  But it was the best thing that's probably ever happened to me, because I had to remake myself into a man again after marriage.  Like many men have to do...because marriage demasculinizes men, as it has done to you.  In fact, Mrs. Bricks, even if she doesn't consciously know she's doing it, is in a desperate race to demasculinize you so that you won't leave her.  Or she can leave you on her own terms...when she has demasculinized you enough that she loses respect for you and wants a stronger man to define her life.
> 
> Deep down, you know what I'm saying is true.  When guys encounter the Red Pill stuff for the first time, it's like the scales fall off their eyes and they get it.


Dude, you're flat out full of shit.  But good luck finding any meaningful relationship besides with your dick.  You sound like a bitter child. You do realize that the common denominator in every shitty relationship you have is you, right?


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 16, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Dude, you're flat out full of shit.  But good luck finding any meaningful relationship besides with your dick.  You sound like a bitter child.


I don't know man.  I think deep down, judging by your reaction, what I said in that post rings true in your life.  

Personally, at this point in my life, I'm not interested in a "meaningful relationship" if it means having to deal with a woman's bullshit.  You're right, I don't want that, and I don't have any of that right now.  I have pussy without the bullshit, which is exactly what I want and what most guys really want.  There are many femme dudes out there that want to enslave themselves into the female frame and get involved in that emotional spiral, but why do we men do this to ourselves?  When peace and fucking is so much better?

Read this and take it to heart:





						The Iron Rules of Tomassi
					

One of the most influential books in my life has been The Rational Male by Rollo Tomassi. It’s a book I wish every man could read, and I…




					medium.com


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 16, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> I don't know man.  I think deep down, judging by your reaction, what I said in that post rings true in your life.
> 
> Personally, at this point in my life, I'm not interested in a "meaningful relationship" if it means having to deal with a woman's bullshit.  You're right, I don't want that, and I don't have any of that right now.  I have pussy without the bullshit, which is exactly what I want and what most guys really want.  There are many femme dudes out there that want to enslave themselves into the female frame and get involved in that emotional spiral, but why do we men do this to ourselves?  When peace and fucking is so much better?
> 
> ...


http://


TrenTrenTren said:


> I don't know man.  I think deep down, judging by your reaction, what I said in that post rings true in your life.
> 
> Personally, at this point in my life, I'm not interested in a "meaningful relationship" if it means having to deal with a woman's bullshit.  You're right, I don't want that, and I don't have any of that right now.  I have pussy without the bullshit, which is exactly what I want and what most guys really want.  There are many femme dudes out there that want to enslave themselves into the female frame and get involved in that emotional spiral, but why do we men do this to ourselves?  When peace and fucking is so much better?
> 
> ...


Sorry man, I just can't take you seriously.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 16, 2022)

In the OP, there is the clear theme of demasculinization.  Think about it.  The trt issue is not about "hiding" anything, it's about her control of his life.  ***He did something without her consent, which is the real issue.*** She wants control.  And let me tell you boys, when you go down the road of letting go of control, you have misery ahead.  Because women can destroy your life, especially when you have kids with them.  

I only speak the truth...


----------



## Send0 (Jan 16, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> In the OP, there is the clear theme of demasculinization.  Think about it.  The trt issue is not about "hiding" anything, it's about her control of his life.  ***He did something without her consent, which is the real issue.*** She wants control.  And let me tell you boys, when you go down the road of letting go of control, you have misery ahead.  Because women can destroy your life, especially when you have kids with them.
> 
> I only speak the truth...


No offense, but you sound bitter and sad.

I have no doubt everything you say is true in your own life. It's not true for me, or a number of others, that are in healthy long term relationships built on trust.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> No offense, but you sound bitter and sad.
> 
> I have no doubt everything you say is true in your own life. It's not true for me, or a number of others, that are in healthy long term relationships built on trust.


Dude, I'm the happiest I've ever been in my life!  I mean, no shit, I wish I would have known what I know now in my 20s!   Its fucking liberating to be a man!


----------



## Send0 (Jan 16, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Dude, I'm the happiest I've ever been in my life!  I mean, no shit, I wish I would have known what I know now in my 20s!   Its fucking liberating to be a man!


Happy people don't drone on about things that made them unhappy.

But glad you feel like you're happy. Many of us are also happy within our relationships. What ever hell you lived through doesn't apply to us... at the same time I'm sure it applies to someone out there who is unhappy.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Happy people don't drone on about things that made them unhappy.
> 
> But glad you feel like you're happy. Many of us are also happy within our relationships. What ever hell you lived through doesn't apply to us... at the same time I'm sure it applies to someone out there who is unhappy.


Well shit...I'm on Covid lockdown and I thought I'd give out some free advice to the young guns out there.  Take it or leave it.

But what I'm saying is touching a nerve in some of you married guys, because it would have touched a nerve in me when I was married too.  I KNEW that I was becoming a little slave, and I KNEW that I was losing my masculinity, just like you guys are feeling too.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 16, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Well shit...I'm on Covid lockdown and I thought I'd give out some free advice to the young guns out there.  Take it or leave it.
> 
> But what I'm saying is touching a nerve in some of you married guys, because it would have touched a nerve in me when I was married too.  I KNEW that I was becoming a little slave, and I KNEW that I was losing my masculinity, just like you guys are feeling too.


not all of us are slaves to the women in our lives. Some of us have women that go out of their way to support us and our wants.

What you say may ring true for those in unhealthy relationship. Wise up to your own bias, and realize not everyone is stuck in the hell that you are describing.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> not all of us are slaves to the women in our lives. Some of us have women that go out of their way to support us and our wants.
> 
> What you say may ring true for those in unhealthy relationship. Wise up to your own bias, and realize not everyone is stuck in the hell that you are describing.


Shhhhh.... I hate bragging over the internet, because most of it is complete bullshit, but I will disclose something.  When the week is over (today/tonight), I will have fucked 3 different women. Multiple times each.

Spinning my plates bro.  In a great place.  I fully endorse the Melanotan/Cialis combo for helping my johnson stay hard after being drained repeatedly.

I'm going to go out on a limb and say you'd rather be in my position right now.  Just saying...


----------



## Send0 (Jan 16, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Shhhhh.... I hate bragging over the internet, because most of it is complete bullshit, but I will disclose something.  When the week is over (today/tonight), I will have fucked 3 different women. Multiple times each.
> 
> Spinning my plates bro.  In a great place.  I fully endorse the Melanotan/Cialis combo for helping my johnson stay hard after being drained repeatedly.
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb and say you'd rather be in my position right now.  Just saying...


Getting laid is really easy, building a healthy relationship based on trust takes effort.

I literally fuck multiple times per day. I'm content sexually, and I would never want to be an angsty man who pushes his messed up perspective on life and relationships onto other.

I also would never want to be so miserable on the inside to where I based my happiness on how many women I put my dick into for that week. I lived that life in my 20's, and in retrospect... as fun as it may have been, I know that I was not happy

I'm glad you think you're happy. 🙄


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Getting laid is really easy, building a healthy relationship based on trust takes effort.
> 
> I literally fuck multiple times per day. I'm content sexually, and I would never want to be an angsty man who pushes his messed up perspective on life and relationships onto other.
> 
> ...


Yeah, happiness is different for different people, for sure.  Workout time for me boyz!!


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 16, 2022)

I’m in a similar boat with the OP but my fiancée knew about my whole TRT process from the very beginning. I believe the answer is trust, that’s really what’s at the root of it all. However I’m trying to pull off an open relationship, my woman is an alpha type and we butt heads a lot because I am too. My answer: open relationship, and if the child is a concern you could always co parent. Depending what state you live in family court can be friendly to the fathers.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 16, 2022)

Here's a note to the "young guns".  Dont put your angst, bitterness, insecurities on display on the internet for all to see.  May as well just list them in bullet format really.  It's cringey and pathetically sad.  As I said before, the common denominator in every shitty relationship you have had is you. Trying to convince yourself or others this isn't so, well again, may as well just cut to the chase and list it all out.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 16, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Wow, that went straight over your heads didnt it.  Sounds like her point after you got back together is exactly why she said.  If you can hide this for 2 years what else are you hiding.   It's called trust.  Not even about the trt.  Put the shoe on the other foot.  Say you find out she's hidden something from you for that long.  What's your first question?


I get where you are coming from, but I can't say I agree with it 100%.  The argument is that I do find things that my wife appeared to be hiding from me.  And if you think Mrs. Bricks is 💯 with you.  More power to you.  I don't think any human (male or female) doesn't have any secrets.  

As far as things I do find, it's not worth the argument.  I love her more than these secrets.  I agree with Tren, in this instance it's a substance to improve physical appearance.  There may be some health issues involved that can upset her.  But I'm sure she likes the way I look now and the great sex that testosterone gives.

Only 1 thing I was ashamed to hide.  And to say hide is the understatement of the decade.  In my 20s I fell in love with the white.  Stopped for 10 years and then a weed dealer happened to have some.  I seemed to be in better control in my 20s.  During big arguments she would hint at my use.  I didn't say anything about it, but when you stay up late, wide awake, everything on tv is great, and your constantly making sounds clearing your nostrils, it's a dead give away.

The situation that started this thread was literally about communication with the ex.  Anything shared with her at that point was just to restart that original volcano.  If you are not cheating on your girl having secrets is ok.  Drugs should not be discussed, as long as you have a plan to stop.  I'm going about 6 months strong now.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 16, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> I get where you are coming from, but I can't say I agree with it 100%.  The argument is that I do find things that my wife appeared to be hiding from me.  And if you think Mrs. Bricks is 💯 with you.  More power to you.  I don't think any human (male or female) doesn't have any secrets.
> 
> As far as things I do find, it's not worth the argument.  I love her more than these secrets.  I agree with Tren, in this instance it's a substance to improve physical appearance.  There may be some health issues involved that can upset her.  But I'm sure she likes the way I look now and the great sex that testosterone gives.
> 
> ...


Mrs BRICKS isn't anything but 100%. Then again, you don't know Mrs. BRICKS and she is not from America either.  She's honest and she's direct and I doubt many here would be able to handle that directness.  Are there things I do she doesn't like? Sure.  And I hear about them and that's it.  I don't need to hide them.  Neither does she.  Hide shit all you want, if either of you are paying attention like you should it eventually comes to light.  Otherwise you've proabably got your head up your ass.  So, yeah, we are 100%.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 16, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Here's a note to the "young guns".  Dont put your angst, bitterness, insecurities on display on the internet for all to see.  May as well just list them in bullet format really.  It's cringey and pathetically sad.  As I said before, the common denominator in every shitty relationship you have had is you. Trying to convince yourself or others this isn't so, well again, may as well just cut to the chase and list it all out.



Hey man, we all have insecurities.  Many young guys get locked into horrible marriages because of these insecurities.  It goes both ways.

When I was younger and all of my buddies were getting married, it wasnt unlike the tone of what you say here.  Like "guys, it's not SO bad, it's actually alright sometimes".  Yeah, ok.  Well, I guess they just wanted me to experience the same misery they were experiencing haha.

It's not that long term relationships are all bad.  A minority are good.  If a majority were good, then the divorce rate wouldn't be what it is today.  And women initiate 92% of divorces in America.  Think about that.  If you and Mrs. Bricks ever get divorced, it is almost assured that she will initiate it.  It's just the facts.

I've had in my life, and am having, several awesome relationships.  The common denominator in the bad ones is me, yes, but the common denominator in the bad ones is also the female nature, which I didn't truly understand until I got into my 40s. 

I love women, because I understand them now.  I don't think I have any angst or bitterness for them.  Women are emotional followers.  Women have no morals regarding relationships.  They are always looking for the bigger-better-deal, and they are always monkey branching and having their plan b in place just in case you fuck up in their eyes.  Women aren't evil, it's just their nature.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 16, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Here's a note to the "young guns".  Dont put your angst, bitterness, insecurities on display on the internet for all to see.  May as well just list them in bullet format really.  It's cringey and pathetically sad.  As I said before, the common denominator in every shitty relationship you have had is you. Trying to convince yourself or others this isn't so, well again, may as well just cut to the chase and list it all out.


In order for my relationships to change I had to change 1st or it would just be the same insane cycle.

I was taught to stop looking at what they did wrong and look at my own faults because it takes 2, doing so I stopped repeating the same behaviors.

Everyone wants to fix everyone but themself.

Life never turns a page for the better for me unless I keep fixing me.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 16, 2022)

I guess my point is, Bricks knows more then you all think as I do because of age.

We gotta live and learn, young ones don't listen well and have to learn because of it, been there!


----------



## Yano (Jan 16, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> In order for my relationships to change I had to change 1st or it would just be the same insane cycle.
> 
> I was taught to stop looking at what they did wrong and look at my own faults because it takes 2, doing so I stopped repeating the same behaviors.
> 
> ...


This needs like 100 fkn thumbs up likes and a big fucking Ronnie Coleman style Yeahhh Buddy !!  ... Took me a long time to realize the only way things around me were going to stop being shit , is when I stopped being shit. Once I stopped fucking up my own life with my own actions , things got a lot better. Funny  how that shit works as you get older.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 16, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> In order for my relationships to change I had to change 1st or it would just be the same insane cycle.
> 
> I was taught to stop looking at what they did wrong and look at my own faults because it takes 2, doing so I stopped repeating the same behaviors.
> 
> ...



This right here is the best relationship advice I've seen posted on UG to date. It applies to all kinds of relationships too, not just romantic.

Learning to set boundaries is a big part of it as well.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 16, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Hey man, we all have insecurities.  Many young guys get locked into horrible marriages because of these insecurities.  It goes both ways.
> 
> When I was younger and all of my buddies were getting married, it wasnt unlike the tone of what you say here.  Like "guys, it's not SO bad, it's actually alright sometimes".  Yeah, ok.  Well, I guess they just wanted me to experience the same misery they were experiencing haha.
> 
> ...


Again you are wrong.  Been divorced twice and both times I was the one who filed.  Why divorced twice? Dishonest partners. You don't know as much as you think you do.  Problem with the internet bro. You don't know your audience.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 17, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Mrs BRICKS isn't anything but 100%. Then again, you don't know Mrs. BRICKS and she is not from America either.  She's honest and she's direct and I doubt many here would be able to handle that directness.  Are there things I do she doesn't like? Sure.  And I hear about them and that's it.  I don't need to hide them.  Neither does she.  Hide shit all you want, if either of you are paying attention like you should it eventually comes to light.  Otherwise you've proabably got your head up your ass.  So, yeah, we are 100%.



You should have let me know before that she wasn't from America.  Now, that I know she must be 100% honest.

My point before and still is that everyone keeps some secrets.  Someone is open enough to come out and tell their significant other that they are using gear.  The expected appreciation of honesty turns into a rehashing of old problems.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 17, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> You should have let me know before that she wasn't from America.  Now, that I know she must be 100% honest.
> 
> My point before and still is that everyone keeps some secrets.  Someone is open enough to come out and tell their significant other that they are using gear.  The expected appreciation of honesty turns into a rehashing of old problems.


I don't disagree with some secrets.

I flat out told my girl.that I want my privacy, but that I will definitely share the things that are important. She respects this boundary, and I respect hers.

In this sense I am still honest and transparent with her. Trying to hide things from a partner that you are serious about is just a disaster waiting to happen IMO.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I don't disagree with some secrets.
> 
> I flat out told my girl.that I want my privacy, but that I will definitely share the things that are important. She respects this boundary, and I respect hers.
> 
> In this sense I am still honest and transparent with her. Trying to hide things from a partner that you are serious about is just a disaster waiting to happen IMO.


Kudos.  Even if you don't know it, that was a great step in your relationship.  The first time you are not at least somewhat mysterious to your woman, the interest is gone.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I don't disagree with some secrets.
> 
> I flat out told my girl.that I want my privacy, but that I will definitely share the things that are important. She respects this boundary, and I respect hers.
> 
> In this sense I am still honest and transparent with her. Trying to hide things from a partner that you are serious about is just a disaster waiting to happen IMO.



I agree.  But the confusion is that you don't disagree with some secrets, but you disagree about hiding things.  So, I will flat out ask, where are you with respect to hiding gear?  And once again, it's not really a secret, as I went into the guest room one day and mk-2866 and cardarine seemed to disappear.

And TBH, I don't know my primary reason for not sharing information about gear use.  At first I thought she would be really pissed about it (and she may), but now I think I'm just more embarrassed of it.  Not embarrassed for myself, but embarrassed to tell her about it.

I should have been more transparent about my love of the white.  But it's something you can't be transparent about.  I just needed to find it in myself to drop that course of action.  I think doing something that increases your risk of ODing and leaving your family without a husband and a father, may be even worse than infidelity.  So I take ownership of that mistake.

And to be clear, I have nothing against Bricks.  I like his mindset.  But I think it's human nature to keep some secrets.  As you mentioned before, we can just refer to the non-hurtful ones as a sense of privacy.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 17, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> I agree.  But the confusion is that you don't disagree with some secrets, but you disagree about hiding things.  So, I will flat out ask, where are you with respect to hiding gear?  And once again, it's not really a secret, as I went into the guest room one day and mk-2866 and cardarine seemed to disappear.
> 
> And TBH, I don't know my primary reason for not sharing information about gear use.  At first I thought she would be really pissed about it (and she may), but now I think I'm just more embarrassed of it.  Not embarrassed for myself, but embarrassed to tell her about it.
> 
> ...


I don't hide my gear use. She knows exactly what I'm doing, and I also tell her if I'm running something I've never used before. 

She also knows I smoke pot.

I don't hide things that are important to know. If what I'm doing can effect my partner directly or indirectly, then I let them know. Period, end of story.

When I said hide shit... I was really talking more about general privacy. As in, don't go through my shit looking for something that's not there.


----------



## Jonjon (Jan 17, 2022)

I tell my wife everything. Gear doesn’t turn me into a jerk so she’s good with it. She doesn’t much like tren, but she just wants me to stay healthy. She’s a good one.

It was hard to tell her about trt but I was embarrassed about it back then. Now it’s so normal I don’t know why I ever thought anything about it


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 17, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> You should have let me know before that she wasn't from America.  Now, that I know she must be 100% honest.
> 
> My point before and still is that everyone keeps some secrets.  Someone is open enough to come out and tell their significant other that they are using gear.  The expected appreciation of honesty turns into a rehashing of old problems.


Really wouldn't expect you to understand what I was referring to, especially if you are indeed hitting it with three different women per week.  Makes one wonder exactly what class of female you are hooking up with.  You're thinking any of what you said hits home with me is so far from accurate and frankly laughable.  You caught my attention with your generalization of all women in a shallow and misogynistic light.  Just about anytime someone makes an all inclusive absolute statement I'm gonna call bullshit.  Need examples?  All men are pigs.  All women are whores.  All blacks are thugs.  All Asians are shitty drivers.  All bodybuilders are gay.  Getting the picture? I can explain it to you, but I can't understand it for you.  I'm not gonna go back and forth anymore with this. Good luck with your transparently shallow life and your low self esteem.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 17, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Again you are wrong.  Been divorced twice and both times I was the one who filed.  Why divorced twice? Dishonest partners. You don't know as much as you think you do.  Problem with the internet bro. You don't know your audience.


Dishonest as in cheating on you?

I don't mean to pry, but I only ask because it refers to an aspect of the female nature that I was talking about earlier.  Women are ALWAYS considering their plan B, as in, who they are going to get with if you don't work out.

It's not their fault.  Evolutionarily speaking, they must make these plans, in case you go out for a hunt and don't come back. But in the age of Facebook and all the other apps, it's just easier to fuck behind your back and develop a relationship with the plan B sooner. Happens every day...and guys are shocked when they find out.  But they shouldn't be.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 17, 2022)

So an update on this... my wife can over react and that's pretty much what it was at first. I just validated her feelings and admitted I should have came out with it. We're long past it all now. 

She got completely over it in about a month. We had talks about health and risk/reward. It's trt and I'm not really blasting, keeping everything in check. Im all around taking better care of my body, more cardio and eating better. I made it a point to her im doing my best to be my best and be here as long as I can. She was misinformed about trt and now knows the importance of so she's not against it any more.

We're planing on going for our second kid some time this year. I'll probably make a thread about trt and having kids if I can't find enough info through searching on here.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 17, 2022)

Glad to hear things are going well for the both of you.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 17, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Really wouldn't expect you to understand what I was referring to, especially if you are indeed hitting it with three different women per week.  Makes one wonder exactly what class of female you are hooking up with.  You're thinking any of what you said hits home with me is so far from accurate and frankly laughable.  You caught my attention with your generalization of all women in a shallow and misogynistic light.  Just about anytime someone makes an all inclusive absolute statement I'm gonna call bullshit.  Need examples?  All men are pigs.  All women are whores.  All blacks are thugs.  All Asians are shitty drivers.  All bodybuilders are gay.  Getting the picture? I can explain it to you, but I can't understand it for you.  I'm not gonna go back and forth anymore with this. Good luck with your transparently shallow life and your low self esteem.



I think you misunderstood, secrets do not refer to infidelity.  For example, I don't share my use of gear with the wife.  I think she knows anyway, but I don't volunteer that information.  

Also, it's not necessarily women in a shallow and misogynistic light.  I think women should do the same.  Why divulge something that will stir up unnecessary drama, when in the grand scheme of things it's not that important.


----------



## RISE (Jan 17, 2022)

I got lucky and was In the middle of having deca dick when I first met my wife.  So it was either tell her the truth about why I wasn't getting up, lie and say I was gay or leave her feeling like I wasn't attracted to her.  I told the truth and told her this is my choice that I plan on doing for sometime.  If she's not down for it, no hard feelings, we'll go our separate ways.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 17, 2022)

RISE said:


> I got lucky and was In the middle of having deca dick when I first met my wife.  So it was either tell her the truth about why I wasn't getting up, lie and say I was gay or leave her feeling like I wasn't attracted to her.  I told the truth and told her this is my choice that I plan on doing for sometime.  If she's not down for it, no hard feelings, we'll go our separate ways.


Definitely should have went with the gay angle...


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 18, 2022)

RISE said:


> I got lucky and was In the middle of having deca dick when I first met my wife.  So it was either tell her the truth about why I wasn't getting up, lie and say I was gay or leave her feeling like I wasn't attracted to her.  I told the truth and told her this is my choice that I plan on doing for sometime.  If she's not down for it, no hard feelings, we'll go our separate ways.


I was excited when I learned about Deca because the chemistry of it is exactly what I'm looking for in a PED.  But when I did further research, I saw that erectile problems were common.  So, is deca dick definitely a thing?  And is there a way to combat it with other supplements?  Otherwise I will stick to low dose trt.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 18, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> I was excited when I learned about Deca because the chemistry of it is exactly what I'm looking for in a PED.  But when I did further research, I saw that erectile problems were common.  So, is deca dick definitely a thing?  And is there a way to combat it with other supplements?  Otherwise I will stick to low dose trt.


Not everyone gets it. Matter of fact deca has me walking around with a boner at most hours of the day. Other people may get noodle dick while on it. 

It's all dependant on the individual, and you won't know which category you fall in until you try.


----------



## RISE (Jan 18, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> I was excited when I learned about Deca because the chemistry of it is exactly what I'm looking for in a PED.  But when I did further research, I saw that erectile problems were common.  So, is deca dick definitely a thing?  And is there a way to combat it with other supplements?  Otherwise I will stick to low dose trt.


I got it while I was doing pct bc I was an idiot and didn't use hcg.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 20, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Not everyone gets it. Matter of fact deca has me walking around with a boner at most hours of the day. Other people may get noodle dick while on it.
> 
> It's all dependant on the individual, and you won't know which category you fall in until you try.





RISE said:


> I got it while I was doing pct bc I was an idiot and didn't use hcg.


Thanks for the feedback.  Did you guys enjoy deca in general?


----------



## RISE (Jan 20, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> Thanks for the feedback.  Did you guys enjoy deca in general?


I like deca.  My first experience with deca was the best, even though I fucked up pct and got deca dick.  In terms of gains it was one of the best cycles I've had.  Just got done with a blast not too long ago with deca and it was decent.  Test with mast or tren and tbol is my fav though.  Prob just gonna stick with that til I die.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2022)

im not married so my opinion means shit..I lie to girls all the time always will..but the wife i wouldnt lie to


----------



## MrRogers (Jan 21, 2022)

Rookie move leaving the drawing needle out in plain sight........


----------

